# last harvest...



## shuggy4105 (Oct 7, 2007)

this is the last female i have/had in flower, the time has come...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 7, 2007)

i may have waited too long, although there were no-or very few amber trichomes...


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 7, 2007)

oh well, that's the perfect time if you ask me..
  enjoy that smoke man. I'm sure it's killer.
if it's not as potent as you want it, try curing it a little longer.


----------



## Nico (Oct 8, 2007)

looks very smoky in that room   lol
enjoy


----------



## Growdude (Oct 8, 2007)

Harvest time is allways a good time!


----------

